# Caterpillar soap cutting station



## bookworm (Aug 29, 2021)

Hi AliOop,

I'm curious if you've purchased this item and what your verdict is.

Has anyone else bought one?

The video looks impressive.









						"Caterpillar" soap cutting station
					

Meet the "Caterpillar" - a cutter and log splitter all in one!  Instantly set to a log splitter position using a portable cutting handle and make very precise cuts. Transforms to a single bar cutter in seconds! Dimensions: Overall: 20''Lx5.5''Wx7''H Cutting area: 5''Wx5.5''H Log splitter: Min...




					customcrafttools.com
				




Thank you very much.


----------



## melonpan (Aug 30, 2021)

Not @AliOop , but I just remembered that I've seen this in a video I watched recently from Tree Marie Soapworks. It looks great:


----------



## bookworm (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you for this @melonpan. Seems like a good endorsement from her.


----------



## TennisGirl (Aug 31, 2021)

That looks pretty cool and the coupon code is nice too.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 31, 2021)

Sorry for the late reply! I haven't ordered mine yet (super busy with life and work) but hoping to do so soon. Yes, Tree Marie has a 5% coupon code on her video!


----------



## bookworm (Aug 31, 2021)

Thank you, just letting you know that when I went on the live chat to enquire about shipping costs, I was emailed a 10% off  discount code.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 31, 2021)

Wow, thanks for sharing that. I'll make sure to chat before I order.


----------



## earlene (Jul 17, 2022)

Currently 10% off through end of July per Alex in online chat today:  Use code *June2022* at checkout.  No more free shipping due to the expense for them, so this is the perfect time to order and offset the shipping cost with this discount.

Obviously, I placed an order.  I had to set it to ship to my son's house, since we trekking around the Southern states for a bit, but I okay that with my son.  It will be nice to come home to the packages upon our return.  It was the Caterpillar that I ordered plus the Cheshire Cat.  Like I really NEED more stuff, right?   But I really want these items!

I was really tempted to order a few other things, but at least I showed some restraint.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 17, 2022)

I bought myself a caterpillar as a birthday gift this year and it is wonderful. It arrived fairly quickly, so I think they had some already made. I just want to mention that historically Custom Craft Tools has a long turn around time between orders placed and shipping the items out. I'm talking weeks. You might get a shipping notice, and most of the time that means they are beginning to make your item. I just don't want anyone to be upset that something they ordered weeks ago hasn't yet been received. Don't get me wrong - the products are worth waiting for and very high quality. It's just not a vendor that has lots of stock ready to go. I think it is also somewhat dependent on the item. I ordered a mold on June 30, and haven't yet received a shipping notice, so it will be probably a month from the time it was ordered until it is received. They sponsored the Soap Challenge Club last month and offered a discount code, so I have a feeling they are extra busy right now as well.


----------



## WhittanyWho (Jul 17, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I bought myself a caterpillar as a birthday gift this year and it is wonderful. It arrived fairly quickly, so I think they had some already made. I just want to mention that historically Custom Craft Tools has a long turn around time between orders placed and shipping the items out. I'm talking weeks. You might get a shipping notice, and most of the time that means they are beginning to make your item. I just don't want anyone to be upset that something they ordered weeks ago hasn't yet been received. Don't get me wrong - the products are worth waiting for and very high quality. It's just not a vendor that has lots of stock ready to go. I think it is also somewhat dependent on the item. I ordered a mold on June 30, and haven't yet received a shipping notice, so it will be probably a month from the time it was ordered until it is received. They sponsored the Soap Challenge Club last month and offered a discount code, so I have a feeling they are extra busy right now as well.


I ordered July first and got my notification that my shipping label was created Friday, and they state on their site that there's processing of 5-7 business days. I'm not complaining, especially considering the circumstances for my order, but I do think it speaks to how busy they are after this challenge.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 17, 2022)

WhittanyWho said:


> I ordered July first and got my notification that my shipping label was created Friday, and they state on their site that there's processing of 5-7 business days. I'm not complaining, especially considering the circumstances for my order, but I do think it speaks to how busy they are after this challenge.


I think they try to keep up with the caterpillar/hercules - mine came faster than I expected, having ordered from them before I was prepared for a longer wait.


----------



## WhittanyWho (Jul 17, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I think they try to keep up with the caterpillar/hercules - mine came faster than I expected, having ordered from them before I was prepared for a longer wait.


I ordered the Hercules. It was longer than the stated processing time, but again, I can't complain. It looks like it's going to be well worth the wait.


----------



## earlene (Jul 18, 2022)

Being a small family business (with only 2 people, if I recall correctly), I am prepared for a wait.  I set the delivery to be to my son's house in case it gets sent out while we are traveling.  I did verify with him that is okay, of course.  I have had packages arrive here while we are away & it always worries me because it tends to rain here in the summer & cardboard boxes don't hold up well to heavy rain.


----------



## SoapM0m (Jul 18, 2022)

bookworm said:


> Hi AliOop,
> 
> I'm curious if you've purchased this item and what your verdict is.
> 
> Has anyone else bought one?


I bought mine almost a year ago and it *is* impressive still!! I really love it. The *only* bad thing I have to say about it, is that when cutting a slab into bars, it can be hard to get them perfectly equal because you can't set it on *any* increment - it has to be in 1/8th inches, which doesn't always work out perfectly for my slabs. Make sense? Sorry if I didn't explain that well. But other than that small thing, I *really* love it!!
SoapMom


----------



## AliOop (Jul 18, 2022)

@SoapM0m I use thin slivers of cardboard under the slabs to even out small differences.


----------



## SoapM0m (Jul 19, 2022)

AliOop said:


> @SoapM0m I use thin slivers of cardboard under the slabs to even out small differences.


Mouth wide open...why didn't I think of that??!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 24, 2022)

I came into a little pocket money and I’m thinking about buying one of these cutters.  I’m tyring to make sure I understand the differences. Here’s what I think I’ve established based on the photos and the specs:

Size: The Caterpillar is longer and taller, but the height of the sides at the “front” cutting area is just slightly greater (0.5”) compared with the Hercules.

Cutting increment: Even though the increments looks the same to me on the CCT website, the specs state adjustment to 1/8“ increments for the Caterpillar versus 1/4” for the Hercules.  It looks like the adjustment notches on the Caterpillar are machined in a stainless steel(?) plate while the notches for the Hercules are cut directly into the side walls of the cutter.  Thanks @AliOop for the comment above about using cardboard to get the inbetween increments.

Wire cutter: It looks like  the wire cutter/slicer of the Caterpillar is braced with metal, possibly stainless steel, on both sides vs. the Hercules wire cutter which is braced with the same material as the base on one side vs. metal(?) on the other side.

Cutting guide ruler: The little ruler is shown with the Caterpillar but I didn’t notice it in any of the photos of the Hercules although it does look like there’s a place for it on the Hercules.

It took me a bit to figure out why they posted the photos that show the handle part of the cutter/slicer under the base.  I guess that positioning is the key to cutting a tall slab.  So, am I correct in thinking I would be able to cut a 10” square slab @3.5” with either of the models?

I assume the Caterpillar is heavier and also a bit more stable with the three feet.  Do the feet on either model have anti-slip pads?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> the specs state adjustment to 1/8“ increments for the Caterpillar


This is correct


Mobjack Bay said:


> It looks like the adjustment notches on the Caterpillar are machined in a stainless steel(?) plate


It is 


Mobjack Bay said:


> It looks like the wire cutter/slicer of the Caterpillar is braced with metal, possibly stainless steel, on both sides


It is


Mobjack Bay said:


> It took me a bit to figure out why they posted the photos that show the handle part of the cutter/slicer under the base. I guess that positioning is the key to cutting a tall slab. So, am I correct in thinking I would be able to cut a 10” square slab @3.5” with either of the models?


Yes


Mobjack Bay said:


> I assume the Caterpillar is heavier and also a bit more stable with the three feet. Do the feet on either model have anti-slip pads?


There are silicone (?) pads on the bottom of the feet. I weighed it - a little over 4.5 lbs. I already forgot the exact weight . The cutter weighs about a pound. I can weigh it again (and write it down) if you want more exact weights.

As far as the cutting aspect, I still prefer my single wire cutter. If I didn't already have a wire cutter, this would work well and I wouldn't feel the need to buy one.

You do really need this. Ask @AliOop if you need a second opinion.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 24, 2022)

Great summary, thank you @Mobjack Bay! Yes, by putting the handle under the base, rather than over, you can cut slabs of any height because the handle is out of the way. My slab mold is 9.25" on the longest side, but I could easily cut something twice that height if I needed to do so.

The Hercules does come with anti-slip feet and a ruler. The ruler is the only part of the engineering that I find less than perfect. There is nowhere to store it on the machine where it will stay put. When laid in the little track created for it, it moves or falls out as you slide the slab through for cutting, or if you move the cutter around your soaping area. I use double-stick Scotch tape on the bottom to hold it still, but that only lasts for a few washes before it comes loose. I don't want to glue it permanently because it's handy to use for measuring cuts.

I do have some buyer's remorse about not getting the Caterpillar with its ⅛" cutting increments. Given the size of my slab mold, I need to use cardboard every time to achieve even bars. That works, but it's fiddly. TBH, I'd rather have spent the money on the Caterpillar. Y'all may remember that I ended up buying the Cheshire Cat with my Hercules, because it was practically free due to bumping the total purchase into the free shipping zone. But I rarely use the CC and would definitely have benefited from the Caterpillar's ⅛" slots. Oh well.

PS: @dibbles is right - you do need this!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 24, 2022)

The 1/8" spacing is why I ultimately decided to order the Caterpillar.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 24, 2022)

Had I picked up on that difference at the time, I definitely would have done the same!


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks you two!  I was already leaning towards the Caterpillar and I’m getting ever closer.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 24, 2022)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Thanks you two!  I was already leaning towards the Caterpillar and I’m getting ever closer.


Let us know how we can push you over the edge, er, encourage you.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jul 25, 2022)

I’m in the queue!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 25, 2022)

Yay  - you will love it!

@AliOop our work here is done


----------



## AliOop (Jul 25, 2022)

dibbles said:


> Yay  - you will love it!
> 
> @AliOop our work here is done


Teamwork at its best!


----------



## SoapM0m (Jul 25, 2022)

Yes I love my caterpillar too! I've had mine for almost a year now. The only comment I have to add is that yes, it does have anti-slip pads.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 12, 2022)

Guess what arrived today? I feel a strange urge to make a lot of large slabs this weekend .


----------



## earlene (Aug 23, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I bought myself a caterpillar as a birthday gift this year a





WhittanyWho said:


> I ordered





SoapM0m said:


> I bought mine almost a year ago and it *is* impressive still!! I really love it.





AliOop said:


> Great summary, thank you @Mobjack Bay! Yes, by putting the handle under the base, rather than over, you can cut slabs of any height because the handle is out of the way. My slab mold is 9.25" on the longest side, but I could easily cut something twice that height if I needed to do so.
> 
> The Hercules does come with anti-slip feet and a ruler. The ruler is the only part of the engineering that I find less than perfect. There is nowhere to store it on the machine where it will stay put. When laid in the little track created for it, it moves or falls out as you slide the slab through for cutting, or if you move the cutter around your soaping area. I use double-stick Scotch tape on the bottom to hold it still, but that only lasts for a few washes before it comes loose. I don't want to glue it permanently because it's handy to use for measuring cuts.
> 
> ...





Mobjack Bay said:


> Guess what arrived today? I feel a strange urge to make a lot of large slabs this weekend .
> 
> View attachment 68207
> 
> View attachment 68204


I have a question for the Catapillar users, as well as for AliOop with the Hercules:

Do any of you notice a rocking motion when the cutter is on the counter due to one set of feet being shorter than the other sets of feet?   In other words, do all the feet all contact firmly on the counter/table to create a completely level cutter (that does not rock when one end is weighted down with pressure)?

Mine (Catapillar) arrived at my son's house while we were away & I went & picked it up, opened the very well secured packing box (excellently packed for shipment - very impressed) and noticed the feet on the shorter (height-wise) end do not touch the surface when I place it on the counter-top.  So when I cut the slab yesterday, the cutter rocks while in use.  I plan to contact the company, of course, but thought I'd ask if that was anyone else's experience?


----------



## AliOop (Aug 23, 2022)

@earlene I'm sorry to hear that - so disappointing after the long wait! My unit is extremely steady, with no rocking at all. Given the quality of their work, it seems unlikely that the company wouldn't pick up on this before it left their facility. Perhaps yours somehow got warped by excessive heat? Whatever the cause, I am glad you contacted them, and I'm sure they will make it right.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 23, 2022)

I'm not home this week, but I don't think I have any rocking at all. I'm sure CCT will work with you. I've never had anything less than perfect from them.


----------



## earlene (Aug 23, 2022)

In chat with Alex, I got instructions how to fix it, but it takes a lot of strength and I am exhausted from trying to straighten it.  I required using the edge of the counter top as a fulcrum and putting pressure on both ends of the length of flat upper surface of the cutter where the soap slides.  I am not as strong as I used to be in my youth, but I was still afraid I might break it while applying pressure.  

It's not perfect yet, but after my upper arms return to normal feeling (it's a workout!), I'll try again later after my upper arms recuperate.  This thing is stronger than I am!


----------



## WhittanyWho (Aug 23, 2022)

earlene said:


> In chat with Alex, I got instructions how to fix it, but it takes a lot of strength and I am exhausted from trying to straighten it.  I required using the edge of the counter top as a fulcrum and putting pressure on both ends of the length of flat upper surface of the cutter where the soap slides.  I am not as strong as I used to be in my youth, but I was still afraid I might break it while applying pressure.


I'm sorry. I haven't noticed that with mine. I hope it works out for you though. I'm really enjoying my Hercules cutter.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Aug 23, 2022)

My Caterpillar sits level with no rocking.  I’m disappointed to hear that your’s is not and hope the fix-it yourself approach takes care of the issue.  I wonder if putting it outside in the heat to warm up would make it a wee bit less resistant when you’re applying pressure.


----------



## earlene (Aug 25, 2022)

No worries.  I just asked here first because I wanted to know if it was supposed to be part of the design and I wasn't really sure if that was the case.

The method Alex suggested is what they do at the shop before sending it out.  He apologized profusely for missing the QC on mine and showed me photos of how to make the adjustment to get it straight/level.  The only problem is my strength.  It is much better now, but when I get it out again, I'll tweak it the rest of the way, which is only necessary because I am no longer the strong spring chicken I once was in my youth.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 25, 2022)

I thought I responded to this earlier, but  am not seeing that post. I am very disappointed to hear that CCT expects you to fix this problem. Given the cost of this item, they should have shipped you a new one and taken the old one back at their expense. At the very least, they should given you a significant price adjustment for fixing it yourself.


----------

